
Integrating Marketing with Product Design - nomadaleks
https://medium.com/the-gradient/integrating-marketing-with-product-design-78409d536e62
======
mpweiher
Last I checked this was a part of product marketing.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Product_marketing](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Product_marketing)

